# Garageband file converter



## kensimmer (Jan 3, 2007)

I was wondering if there is such thing as a Garageband file converter where you can convert the .band file from Garageband into and Mp3 or wav. I know you can export it to iTunes but my iTunes will not open for some odd reason. When I double click the icon the icon zooms up and alphas out like always but nothing happens after that. If anyone has any information about iTunes or another program I could use to convert .band files that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## adobtan (Jan 4, 2007)

If I'm correct, Garageband will export to iTunes, but the file will be created in your Music > iTunes Music folder (under your name or perhaps Unknown Artist).

So from there you can launch the file in Quicktime. Just select the file and do a "control + click" and select "open with... Quicktime".

You can also listen to it in the Finder if you have the Preview tab enabled.


----------

